# Help



## Oilfield12 (Apr 20, 2013)

I'm not sure if this is in right section or not I have roughly 20 old drivers and fairway woods that have the wooded head. Trying to find a value on them any help?


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I'm sorry for not replying sooner. I don't know why I never noticed this thread until now.

Your best bet might be to check ebay and see if you can find anything similar, thes see what they are selling for.

Otherwise, check with a major chain like Golfsmith or Edwin Watts. They won't have a market for it as a trade inm, but they might simply know enough to advise you.


----------

